# Raft and kayak rental Boulder co



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

*BUMP!!!!!*

BUMP...just like the Boulder creek flows. come check out our 
demos:

2013 Dagger Mamba 8.1 & 8.6
Dagger Jitsu, all three sizes

+ Classic and NEW Prijon designs
- Chopper
- Soca
- Hercules
- Pure small (amazing creek boat)
- Wizard
- Delirious

Our shop makes a great takeout for the Boulder urban run
A three hour spin for boat-only is just $15
We also have used skirts and paddles for rent or sale 
thanks


----------

